# sup 'yall



## airboiy (Aug 1, 2008)

even though i've already posted replies, hi anyway. I am an avid modeler born in Germany and raised in the U.S. Soon I hope to build a 1/30 scale collection of ww2 bombers and tanks. I currently live in Louisville,Kentucky and I really do pay $4.50 for a gallon of gas.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2008)

Hallo Airboiy,

Glad to read you here. Do you use the gas for powering of these 1/30 scale bomber models? One gallon should be enough for long range flight.Of course it is a joke. Welcome to the forum Mate and greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Airboiy..... Welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 1, 2008)

1/30? Where do you get those? What brands? Scratch built? Pics please!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Where in Germany were you born?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from down under, mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 2, 2008)

...and never to be seen again.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome--- You got it easy ,we pay $10 Gall for gas in the UK......


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> ...and never to be seen again.



He's gone already? Dang....maybe I should start showering more often...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2008)

peace, out.....


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi...................and.......................bye


----------

